# letter of return to work after maternity leave???



## darkangel1981

can anyone help me out with a template??? or point me in the right direction. im useless at this sort of thing!

many thanks x


----------



## Cutieboy

I'm not sure what you mean? :wacko: What kind of letter is it? Your not resigning? Why do you need a letter when you return to work, what do you want the letter to say? x


----------



## Lettuce

I emailed my boss first, to double check dates, then wrote to her.

It said :

Dear (name),
I am writing to inform you of my intention to return to work on 3rd April 2012, after using my annual leave (13days). Therefore my maternity leave will end on 2nd March. 
I will be working Monday, Tuesday's and Fridays from 8:30 til 5pm as previously discussed.
Best wishes,


----------



## Kelly81

Mine said


_*Amendment to contracted hours*

I can confirm as per my email of 25th January 2012 that I would like to amend my contracted working hours when I return from Maternity Leave on 2nd April 2012.

I would like to reduce my hours from 35 to a 28 hour week, working seven hours daily from Monday to Thursday, 8.30am &#8211; 4.30pm.

Please do not hesitate to contact me if there are any problems with this arrangement.]_

Then they informed me I had to use holiday accrued this year before changing my T&C's so I'm not back until 12th April, hence the reason I'm still sat on BNB!


----------



## J23

I sent my letter to my boss who forwarded to HR. Mine just said:

_Dear ...

I am writing to inform you that I intend to return from work following Maternity Leave on Monday 2 April 2012. 

Kind regards _

I agreed my annual leave and TOIL for KIT days separately with my boss. I don't actually go back FT until 2 July.


----------



## darkangel1981

thanks so much ladies x


----------

